# Old Watch Sunday (pre-2000)



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this at the moment...

*Восток Командирские, 17 Камней, Сделано В СССР,1980s*

(Vostok Komaderskie, 17 Jewels, Made in USSR, c.1980s)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Doing a tango with Mach and going russian.

1954 russian Start manual wind. 17 jewels


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> Doing a tango with Mach and going russian.
> 
> 1954 russian Start manual wind. 17 jewels


I suppose I should look out for a 1954 START considering it`s the year my life STARTed


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I suppose I should look out for a 1954 START considering it`s the year my life STARTed


You know for some reason I imagined you to be older

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I should look out for a 1954 START considering it`s the year my life STARTed
> ...


I know, I`m mature for my age


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Just goes to show how deceptive this new fangled tinternet can be  :lol: :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Still this one, well the only vintage I have left out to play with. Not on this strap and have a 19mm solid link bracelet coming can't wait for that.

have a great day guys/gal


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Doing a tango with Mach and going russian.
> ...


Well Mach perhaps you could swap for something made in 1948.


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm going to be wearing my old Lanco


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Still saturday here but I'll be wearing this one again tomorrow. 70's Sears Astrolon by Tissot. Plastic train meant to never need lubrication but the idea never took hold.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thought I'd give my Wittnauer an outing today.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

feenix said:


> Thought I'd give my Wittnauer an outing today.


Lovely dial on that watch very stylish.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fired up the old MkII for the day


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one again...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Wakmann this fine Sunday for me 










Mike


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Garrard today.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Smiths to start today


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Anonymous, from 1917 this morning...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

chris l said:


> Anonymous, from 1917 this morning...


I love That Chris.

Chrono today.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> "I love That Chris."


Thanks, Russ; My oldest watch, and must be a very early wristwatch. Awarded to Miss Eyre, 'Xmas 1917', by the Sergeants Mess of the Aircraft Acceptance Point of the Royal Flying Corp, at Lympne, in Kent. A nice association, if we believe that wristwatches originated with the RFC. It has the original leather strap with hallmarked, stitched in buckle.

(Goodness knows who she was, or what she did for the Sergeants...)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Continuing on from Chris`s very cool cushion I`m wearing this one recently back from some TLC by Steve Burrage...



"Services" Air Wrist `German Made` circa late 1920s?










BTW being Gold Capped I suspect it`s from Services `Deluxe` range rather then their Sports one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also still going with the MKII


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva today




























Minerva Cal. 48, 17 jewels, 18000 A/h


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

RLT has the biggest collection of Exotic MK2s it seems... Im still wearing mine! not bad for someone who doesnt much like the MK2 lol. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Minerva today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one seriously awsome watch!

I have this one strapped on:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

chris l said:


> Anonymous, from 1917 this morning...


chris

i'm sure that i read somewhere that when these watches had the red 12, they were nurses watches (during the first world war...

it's a beautiful old piece but then again Miss G Eyre _may_ have been also :lol:

john


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll stick with the Russian oldies - In a blue period, a Slava and a Raketa, both with lots of blue, both oldies :yes:










The Raketa this morning, change to the Slava this afternoon for the BBQ at my daughter's :grin:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

New arrival - this very, very yellow S-Wave (from 1997).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There`s always one


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There`s always one


Clarified with an edit. I think 1997 qualifies as 'pre-2000'.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

squareleg said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > There`s always one
> ...


Oops, sorry my mistake h34r:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

1990's mega1 for me:










Have a nice sunday


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I have decided to go with this today


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

relaxing int he garden with the BP and a G&T


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

1979 Memostar alarm.


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

KevG said:


> Smiths to start today


Love the design of that one!


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Got a new strap so wearing this today.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Been wearing this all day so far










But as everyone else seems to me wearing their MKII exotic I'll bow to peer pressure 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one today for me. 1961 Hamilton Electric Vega.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> This one today for me. 1961 Hamilton Electric Vega.


Nice case on that one Dave but be careful with those lugs though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Added these to my pockets 



*"Services**" `ARMY` Foreign (made in Germany) unjeweled pin-pallet circa 1930s *

& SERVICES (made in USSR) Molnija cal. 3602 circa 1970s/80s?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

This Aquastar Seatime has been getting a fair bit of wear since I got it back










It has a great caseback too


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Swapped over to this 60's Galco this afternoon










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

this still cant take it off its 1996 I think.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hmmm... Didn't noticed there were two sunday threads. SilverWave from 64 and Ill post it here as well ^_^


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

watchless said:


> Hmmm... Didn't noticed there were two sunday threads. SilverWave from 64 and Ill post it here as well ^_^


*cor!! jacob!!*

what size is it??

it's a _beaut_ B) B) B)

john


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

watchless said:


> Hmmm... Didn't noticed there were two sunday threads. SilverWave from 64 and Ill post it here as well ^_^


Bloody hell! Thats one to keep in the collection


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> watchless said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... Didn't noticed there were two sunday threads. SilverWave from 64 and Ill post it here as well ^_^
> ...


Thanks John, size is 38mm without crown


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

minkle said:


> watchless said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... Didn't noticed there were two sunday threads. SilverWave from 64 and Ill post it here as well ^_^
> ...


Well I like it a lot and it's from the same year as my self.

Nowadays I avoid to use the word keeper but in this case I think youre right. :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchless said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > watchless said:
> ...


Not as old as this one Original Seiko sportsmatic 1960


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well after a full on day out I'm now resting up for the evening with a few beers and this :beer:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Vintage Seiko for me too..


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

& me, 6119 - 6003


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

And another one for me, last time for this one just sold it on the bay to finance something else dont know what yet.?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> & me, 6119 - 6003


So where have you been hiding that Alan :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Bladerunner said:


> & me, 6119 - 6003


Superb watches those


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Bit late but Seiko 7002 from (i think) 1995 for me.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I've been wearing this all afternoon










Seiko 6602-1990


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If I`d known this had turned into an old Seiko fest I`ve put one of mine on before coming to work instead of this grand old sailor 

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch,ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*


----------

